# Auto-Stop Problem (Check Engine Light ) 2017 Chevy Cruze LT 70,000 miles



## Jazzermagee (Sep 3, 2020)

I have a check engine light on my 2017 Chevy Cruze LT with 70,000 miles on it that my mechanic says it is linked to the auto-stop not working. They looked at the voltage of the battery saw that it was lower than recommended ( below 12.8) and replaced the battery as a means to fix the problem. The light when off for a few miles and is now back on and has stayed on for the pass 200 miles, with the auto-stop working when it wants to. Any thoughts on what to do next ? Can the auto -stop be disabled ? Your thoughts ?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Did they install a lead battery or agm battery?

They might not have installed the proper battery.


----------



## NHIA (Aug 8, 2020)

As a temporary (or permanent) fix, shift it down to L rather than D. Then punch the + on the gear shift 5 times. On the display you should see L6. It will behave like a normal automatic in this position, but not enable the auto stop. If you forget to hit the + and try to drive, you'll quickly hear your engine racing as it will be stuck in low gear, until you enable auto shifts to higher gears by hitting the + button.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Or he could buy a module like some of us have done.

It eliminates the A/S. And drive in D.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

Go to www.smartstopstart.com. Buy the module for $140 + tax. It’s easy to install and it shuts down the AS/S system. I’ve been driving with it in for almost two years! Love it!


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

What's the code? Maybe get it diagnosed properly and fixed?


----------



## Booger (Oct 18, 2020)

I had heard that unplugging the hood open switch turns off the auto stop start on some cars.


----------

